# Ruger LC9S YOUTUBE GARBAGE



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Anyone own a LC9S. Nice little gun, of which I have owned two of. I saw this post on another forum the other day and thought I would post. The YOUTUBER, made some post on a gun forum that the LC9S slide Lock is actually a Slide Release and anyone who says differently is a *Liar*. Ok, he then makes a video which I will show below. 
A couple of things. You can see he has difficulty using the gun as a slide release. He also stopped all comments.
Anyone owning the LC9S knows it is virtually impossible to use the Slide Lock as a Release. For sure mine would not do this. So he has either forced it so many times that it is just worn down, or he did something like file the release.
Here is the bad thing. Stupid video's of false information do nothing but bad things for future owners. They see nonsense like this and they think their New LC9S will function this way. Then calls to Ruger, frustration etc.

Here is the proper way to release the slide. Ruger manual explicitly show the user how to perform the racking of the slide. And Ruger actually calls it a "Slide HOLD OPEN"
NOT release. So who is the liar?


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Not a great gun but a good gun for the money. The LC9 is not a 1911. Maybe reading the instructions is a good idea for some people.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I tried one of the earlier LC9’s with the goal of buying. Couldn’t get used to the terrible trigger. Finally passed on buying. I heard the new models are somewhat better but I haven’t been too interested in finding out. If you want a long, coarse trigger, you can get several guns for less money that are just as good, like a SCCY or a KelTec P11. Same church, different pew.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I always like the size and slimness of the gun. But the trigger had become so light, I traded it. Did not want something to happen to me and some relative getting a hold of it. Even had it sent in to Ruger to see what the could do. It was down to 4lbs of pull and the trigger was weird anyway. So much free play and then the quick wall and Bang!
Regardless, this was not so much about the gun as the JERK making the video and his comments on a forum calling out LIAR to anyone that disagreed and pointed out the manual and voices from actual owners.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lock is actually a Slide Release and anyone who says differently is a *Liar*. Ok, he then makes a video which I will show below.


I am familiar with the video and the LC9S. You are correct on both.
You tube has blocked your video.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I did see this on another forum too. Some people think all slide locks are a slide release. You know just like in the movies. Read your manual not all slide locks can with ease release the slide.
*Hopefully you never are in a situation that you would need to release the slide with one hand on this LC9, LC9s or EC9s. Interesting this YouTube has so much attention but it is what it is. Call it out so others are not scammed.
*The internet strikes again.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I sling shot all my pistols, including my EC9s. It's been a good pistol for me.


----------

